# Feeding Questions



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

I have asked the breeder all this, but everyone has different opinions and so I am asking :wink: 

I bought a bag of the grain my 2 little wethers were already eating, how much should I feed these 2?

Is coastal hay good enough hay?

Should I get them the block already? Dumor GOAT BLOCK was recommended. How often do I put this out? Links to any I can buy online that will be better than the one recommended is good, I tend to buy most my dog stuff at Jeffers anyway.

Does anyone use probiotic gels like Benebac for stress related Diarrhea. I want to avoid coccidia, I know stressed puppies can cause this to flare up and I always have this on hand for my puppies, don't really know if this is a prob with goats, the breeder said not in her experience.

Treats:
I read about bread, carrots, animal crackers, raisins and corn chips. When and how much treats should be given? The breeder says they have not had anything other than momma's milk, grain and hay. I have read the probs with the Rumen and overeating, I want to make sure I do not hurt them, but would love to give them treats. 

Just trying to do right by them...
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Growing wethers only need little grain but once they are about a year old I would stop grain all together - just an FYI

Grain for wethers can cause UC (stones). Having a grain or minerals with Ammonium Chloride can help reduce the chances of stones. UC is caused by the imbalance of calcium to phosphorus (should be 2/1 ratio).

Feed them as the breeder suggested as this will allow for a smoother transition. 


Whats in the Dumor block? most blocks are ment for free choice feeding so you leave it out 24/7

I suggest you look into getting some loose minerals - these are important to the goats overall health.

The hay sounds just fine -- wethers dont need any thing fancy and hay will be their main diet.

treats: most kids i have noticed arent interested in treats till they are 5-6 months old. You can try it though but dont expect much success since they are already dealing with a bunch of changes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh forgot -- as to coccidia

yes goats can easily get this and it can be devastating but probios wont keep it away or treat it in goats. 

I am not sure if the probios would be the same as it is for dogs. :shrug: 


Cocci treatments can be found at your local feed store many times

Sulmet
Albon or Dimethox
Corid

are the common treatment medications.


Best to have a fecal run by the vet before any treatment so that you can pinpoint exactly what the loose stools are from (like from worms cocci or just change in diet or stress).


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, sounds like Stacey covered it for you. I feed a mix to my goats and I know several folks that use it with theirs. I have Ammonium Chloride mixed in and no one has had problems yet. I would feed about a cup or tin can, an old bean, corn, etc can will work. Twice a day and you should be ok. Once in the am and once in the pm for now. Later you can take that down to once a day and you will be fine. Personally I know several that keep the feed at twice a day with no problem, but every goat is different.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi 
Thank you for the responses. We gave them grain this morning, but they have barely touched it. They were excited to get some new hay and even tried to jump on my husbands arms when he was holding the big bunch of it, probably thinking it was something up there to jump on lol.

I took half a slice of white bread and they both LOVED it, they had about 1/4 slice each. Hope that was ok.

OH and I know how to treat coccidia, I have Albon here, which most puppies have become immune to and Marquis is what many Vets use now, gets rid of it in 2 days, but I don't know on goats. I have the 5% Albon, 2 pints of it, so any probs and I will have enough to treat them. I just thought of the Benebac for the Probiotics for their gut to help with the change of water and help with trying to avoid diarrhea, that's all. For now they are pooping fine, which actually grossed me out a little :shocked: when I saw those pellets coming out their butt so close to me... used to dogs who don't have pellets lol.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the Marquis is safe for goats too -- great stuff. 

the dosage is 1cc per 15lbs (some do 12 lbs)


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

GoatMominFL said:


> OH and I know how to treat coccidia, I have Albon here, which most puppies have become immune to and Marquis is what many Vets use now, gets rid of it in 2 days, but I don't know on goats. I have the 5% Albon, 2 pints of it, so any probs and I will have enough to treat them. I just thought of the Benebac for the Probiotics for their gut to help with the change of water and help with trying to avoid diarrhea, that's all. For now they are pooping fine, which actually grossed me out a little :shocked: when I saw those pellets coming out their butt so close to me... used to dogs who don't have pellets lol.


I understand what you are saying here, I think, but please do not take this the wrong way. You say you know how to take care of coccidia, please note that what works for dogs is not always used on goats and the dosages are never the same they are much more for goats. And to my knowledge there are only two other things that work well on goats. That is the Coccidiastat, which mearly controls the numbers. There truly no cure per say. They will always have it to an extent. The other is Crymor which needs to be prescribed. Hope that helps?


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

No I didnt mean I knew how to treat cocci in goats, just saying I knew that Benebac (Probios) will not treat it... that is all I meant, I don't know much about goats believe me... just learning :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The probiotics are always a good thing...with goats at any time :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I wasn't sure so I wanted to be clear just in case. Sounds like you are doing your research so you are on the right track. :wink:


----------

